# by the way..(re: Bed Ridden)



## there_there (Mar 28, 2006)

if anyone wants a copy of either story send me a private message - i'll set up another email account (like all of you, i would assume, i'd like to keep this side of my life anonymous  ) and email them to you


----------



## there_there (Mar 30, 2006)

to all those who asked for a copy, thanks, and i'll be sending them out tonight


----------



## there_there (Mar 30, 2006)

ok they've been sent - if anyone didn't get it let me know


----------



## there_there (Mar 31, 2006)

a couple of those emails i sent out with the stories came back (wrong address or something), and i deleted all the private messages already

if you didn't get it, let me know and i'll send again (check that you spell your email addy correctly though....)


----------



## Scott M (Apr 1, 2006)

Any word on a Part III?


----------



## there_there (Apr 1, 2006)

I am going to write part III - and it's going to be when she is in college (and 21 years old)

there is no reason that I shouldn't be able to post that here - so I guess that will determine once and for all what the real cause of the deletions was.....


----------



## Observer (Apr 1, 2006)

Just to set the record straight, it has been advised by me (and suggested by others) that those authors wishing to know why a thread was deleted may send a private message. 

All who have done so have been responded to; you have instead elected to continue a non-stop post barrage. This approach has been tolerated but will not elict the answer you seek. Age alone is not the criteria for suitability -- see the sticky at the top of this board.


----------



## there_there (Apr 1, 2006)

a non-stop post barrage?

are you kidding me? I posted a completely sensible, logical post to you (and you didn't respond)

other than that i've barely said a word - but about 25 people have messaged me and asked for the stories


what else about Bed Ridden violates any rules in that sticky? I took a look, and don't see a thing


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 1, 2006)

there_there said:


> a non-stop post barrage?
> 
> are you kidding me? I posted a completely sensible, logical post to you (and you didn't respond)
> 
> ...



He just told you to PM him about it, not post about it. If you want an answer, then perhaps you could listen to him and do as he says- and as he's_* been *_saying since this whole ordeal started.


----------



## there_there (Apr 1, 2006)

i just sent him a PM - duly noted


----------

